# Thriller about a reporter trying to expose conspiracy behind JFK assassination



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy’s assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK’s actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: JFK’s Second Shooter


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter.

It's the second in my Conspiracy series.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter.

It's the second in my Conspiracy series.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter.

*Amazon. com 1.Pulp 2.Historical 3.Political
*Amazon. uk 1.Political 2.Historical


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the action thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter.

*Amazon. com 1.Pulp 2.Historical 3.Political
*Amazon. uk 1.Political 2.Historical


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the action thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the action thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

*Amazon. com 1.Pulp 2.Historical 3.Political
*Amazon. uk 1.Political 2.Historical


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the action thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

*Amazon. com 1.Pulp 2.Historical 3.Political
*Amazon. uk 1.Political 2.Historical


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter was a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter was a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter was a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Accept the assassin's help exposing the rest of the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter was a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

A young reporter covers a small town zoning board meeting.

A nefarious plot confessed over dinner.

Two assassins killed during their mission leave it unfinished.

This chain reaction of events sets off the story in the thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, about a reporter discovering the truth about President John F Kennedy's assassination and his quest to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

A young reporter covers a small town zoning board meeting.

A nefarious plot confessed over dinner.

Two assassins killed during their mission leave it unfinished.

This chain reaction of events sets off the story in the thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, about a reporter discovering the truth about President John F Kennedy's assassination and his quest to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

A young reporter covers a small town zoning board meeting.

A nefarious plot confessed over dinner.

Two assassins killed during their mission leave it unfinished.

This chain reaction of events sets off the story in the thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, about a reporter discovering the truth about President John F Kennedy's assassination and his quest to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

A young reporter covers a small town zoning board meeting.

A nefarious plot confessed over dinner.

Two assassins killed during their mission leave it unfinished.

This chain reaction of events sets off the story in the thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, about a reporter discovering the truth about President John F Kennedy's assassination and his quest to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter was a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

A young reporter covers a small town zoning board meeting.

A nefarious plot confessed over dinner.

Two assassins killed during their mission leave it unfinished.

This chain reaction of events sets off the story in the thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, about a reporter discovering the truth about President John F Kennedy's assassination and his quest to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter was a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and buys him dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter was a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

JFK's Second Shooter is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and buys him dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter was a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

JFK's Second Shooter is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and buys him dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter was a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

JFK's Second Shooter is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and buys him dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter has been a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

A young reporter covers a small town zoning board meeting.

A nefarious plot confessed over dinner.

Two assassins killed during their mission leave it unfinished.

This chain reaction of events sets off the story in the thriller, Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, about a reporter discovering the truth about President John F Kennedy's assassination and his quest to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the quest to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and buys him dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter has been a Kindle Top 100 Bestseller in five Thriller Sub-Categories. It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

This is the second book in my Conspiracy series. Each one stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

This is the second book in my Conspiracy series. Each one stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

This is the second book in my Conspiracy series. Each one stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the quest to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events lead to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. He accepts the quest to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order. http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Find out in the thriller, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Twenty-four-year-old Frank Riles is a reporter doing a story about a zoning board meeting in the sleepy little town of Dexter, Michigan.

A man tells him he has a story and takes him to dinner.

At dinner, he tells Frank he's the one who shot JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe.

Later that night, two men posing as FBI agents try to kill Frank in his apartment. Someone shoots them through Frank's apartment window and saves his life.

Scared, inexperienced, and completely in over his head, there's only one thing for Frank to do. Expose the men behind the JFK assassination conspiracy before they kill him.

Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

This is the second book in my Conspiracy series. Each one stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

I do love a good conspiracy theory.  Thanks for letting me know about this.  Cheers!


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you for your interest, Ruth. Best of luck with your books!


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A young, small town, reporter discovers the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination. As he tries to reveal what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A doctor gives a fatal diagnosis.

A hidden camera records a hole being dug where only one man knows to dig.

Two assassins are killed before their mission is completed.

These events set off a chain reaction that leads to a reporter discovering the truth about President John F. Kennedy's assassination and him accepting the responsibility to reveal it.

As the reporter tries to expose what really happened, the men in the secret cabal behind the conspiracy do whatever it takes to stop him. Their biggest obstacle? JFK's actual assassin.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2 is the book for you.

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The truth doesn't just hurt... sometimes it kills.

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first real job after college.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and finishes up at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first real job after college.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Reporter Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Frank Riles does his best in his first job as a reporter after college. He has no idea covering a zoning board meeting will upend his life.

John Wilson's doctor tells him he's he's dying. John decides to expose the truth about the biggest American secret of the 20th century.

When the men behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is about to do, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

The action starts in Michigan, continues in and around Washington DC, and explodes to an end at an undisclosed location.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, read the page-turning thriller http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2

It is the second in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

*The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners. *

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Dive into this utterly compelling theory written with cracking tension and explosive action.

*Buy JFK's Second Shooter today. * https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Dive into this utterly compelling theory written with cracking tension and explosive action.

Buy JFK's Second Shooter today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Dive into this utterly compelling theory written with cracking tension and explosive action.

Buy JFK's Second Shooter today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Dive into this utterly compelling theory written with cracking tension and explosive action.

Buy JFK's Second Shooter today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Dive into this utterly compelling theory written with cracking tension and explosive action.

Buy JFK's Second Shooter today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Dive into this utterly compelling theory written with cracking tension and explosive action.

Buy JFK's Second Shooter today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Dive into this utterly compelling theory written with cracking tension and explosive action.

Buy JFK's Second Shooter today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Dive into this utterly compelling theory written with cracking tension and explosive action.

Buy JFK's Second Shooter today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

*The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners. *

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy JFK's Second Shooter, an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

*Don't miss out. Buy JFK's Second Shooter today. *

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy JFK's Second Shooter, an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy JFK's Second Shooter today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy JFK's Second Shooter, an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy JFK's Second Shooter today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy JFK's Second Shooter, an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy JFK's Second Shooter today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy JFK's Second Shooter, an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy JFK's Second Shooter today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy JFK's Second Shooter, an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy JFK's Second Shooter today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy JFK's Second Shooter, an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy JFK's Second Shooter today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy JFK's Second Shooter, an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy JFK's Second Shooter today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy JFK's Second Shooter, an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy JFK's Second Shooter today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists straight-out-of-college reporter Frank Riles to tell his story about the biggest cover-up in American political history.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone else who might be helping him.

As the bodies literally hit the floor all around him, Frank does the only thing he can to stay alive. He tells the truth.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin bring the truth to light? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy JFK's Second Shooter, an intriguing standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy JFK's Second Shooter today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.

Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.

John Wilson gets a terminal diagnosis from his doctor. Before he dies, he wants the world to know the truth. Believing important journalists are corrupt, he enlists one straight out of college to help him.

When the men in the cabal behind John F. Kennedy's assassination realize what John is doing, they send assassins to stop him and anyone helping him.

Frank Riles covers a zoning board meeting for a small town newspaper when one of the men there tells him he killed JFK. Frank doesn't know what to believe. Until two men try to kill him that night.

As bodies drop all around Frank, there's only one thing the young reporter can do. Go after some of the most powerful men in the country.

Can the unlikely duo of reporter and assassin expose the truth? Or, will the men in the Military Industrial Complex that killed a president be able to take their dark secret to their graves?

JFK's Second Shooter is a taut standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. Immerse yourself in this alternative history adventure.

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors today.

https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-JFKs-Second-Shooter-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00POJONI2/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Lucian said:


> The Military Industrial Complex is real. And it doesn't take prisoners.
> 
> Shootings, stabbings, and explosions are just some of the repercussions two mismatched allies face when they try to unmask the men behind one of the darkest moments in America's political history.
> 
> ...


----------

